# Raft Anchors



## JoelBelmont (Feb 9, 2008)

Can anyone recommend an anchor for a 13' fishing raft?

I have seen the typical steel pyramid anchors, but I have heard that they tear up the river bottom. 

I have seen anchors made of a pile of chain, but they seem like they might be noisy and spook the fish. 

I've seen heavy duty bags to fill with sand or rocks.

Any preferences or suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## brghtfuture (Apr 3, 2008)

*Raft Anchor*

I have used the three prong river anchor on my cat for years and have found it works great. I used to have a "mushroom" like anchor but it doesnt catch on the rocks as well as the three prong style.

You might consider one of the barrel with spikes type of anchor that they use on the driftboats but I have found that a "drag" type of anchor verses one that grabs isnt enought to stop my boats. The drift boats can get away with that since they dont have as much water drag as the inflatables.

And everything tears up the river bottom to some degree.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## Spade Hackle (Jun 18, 2007)

I've been using the driftboat style on my 13' Jack's Plastic and really like it, just make sure your anchor hangs far enough back the spokes aren't spiking your boat all the way down the river.

SH


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Kinda doubt this would work, but this might fit the bill:
Overton's - PWC Anchor with buoy


----------

